# New..ish guy



## Tots (Sep 3, 2017)

Hey guys, had to create a new account considering I got a new phone. My old phone saved my login info so I didn't have to ever login again. Well I forgot my username to login with my new phone, so right back to square one I go!


----------



## macedog24 (Sep 3, 2017)

Tots on behalf of IronMagReasearch, PuritySourceLabs, and MileHighKratom ,welcome back!! 

Sent from my LG-H910 using Tapatalk


----------



## Tots (Sep 3, 2017)

Thanks Mace, haven't been gone for more than a week but I feel like a new kid on the block


----------



## brazey (Sep 4, 2017)

Welcome....


----------



## Arnold (Sep 4, 2017)

Welcome


----------



## Johnnyringo84 (Sep 11, 2017)

Welcome back to the boards. Been gone quite a while myself...


----------



## Gena Marie (Sep 11, 2017)

Welcome to the board


----------



## Riles (Sep 11, 2017)

Welcome


----------



## Echome (Sep 16, 2017)

LoL....Hi Tots ....i have to use sticky notes because I couldn't remember my username 5 minutes after I put it in LOL


----------

